# Leader sports goggles for sparring?



## Lord-Humongous (Jul 15, 2010)

These are non-prescription goggles for contact sports. You would see them regularly in basketball or racquet sports. I am wondering if anyone here has used them for sparring? The reason: I have just undergone laser eye surgery and want to get back into all aspects of training as quickly as possible. I am naturally worried about damaging my eyes now (there is a flap on my eyeball that they cut to perform the surgery and it takes a long time to heal and is forever weakened to impact). I practice ITF Taekwon Do and we have contact to the face/head through kicks and punches in class. I have never gotten a poke in the eye before but it is a potential hazard. On the basis that the one time I didnt put my cup on, I took a hard kick in the groin, I figure now that Ive had my eyes done Ill fall victim to an errant punch/graze/toe/tickle or whatever to the eye.

So has anyone here ever used eye protection like this? Or seen anyone in their class wearing same? Please do not suggest that I buy one of those helmets with a full lexan face shield as I am not a fan of those and certainly dont want to bring that level of attention to myself in the dojang.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 15, 2010)

lord-humungous said:


> These are non-prescription goggles for contact sports. You would see them regularly in basketball or racquet sports. I am wondering if anyone here has used them for sparring? The reason: I have just undergone laser eye surgery and want to get back into all aspects of training as quickly as possible. I am naturally worried about damaging my eyes now (there is a flap on my eyeball that they cut to perform the surgery and it takes a long time to heal and is forever weakened to impact). I practice ITF Taekwon Do and we have contact to the face/head through kicks and punches in class. I have never gotten a poke in the eye before but it is a potential hazard. On the basis that the one time I didnt put my cup on, I took a hard kick in the groin, I figure now that Ive had my eyes done Ill fall victim to an errant punch/graze/toe/tickle or whatever to the eye.
> 
> So has anyone here ever used eye protection like this? Or seen anyone in their class wearing same? Please do not suggest that I buy one of those helmets with a full lexan face shield as I am not a fan of those and certainly dont want to bring that level of attention to myself in the dojang.



I bought a pair recently - prescription - for use in the dojo.  I got the link from someone here on MT.  I like them a lot!

http://www.clearlylenz.com/

http://www.clearlylenz.com/product.asp?id=219

I've had them for a couple months now, they're holding up just great.  No problem sparring or doing whatever in them.  I don't know if you can get these exact frames in non-prescription, but I'm sure there are others like them.  Designed for racquetball, they work well for me because I sweat a lot when I'm at the dojo and they don't fog up and sweat doesn't run down the insides of them and sting my eyes.  There is padded material on the front and the sides, so a blow to the temple is not driving the frames into my face.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Jul 15, 2010)

My son who is  first Dan had an eye injury and uses goggles . 

I have had Lasik and do not use goggles.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Jul 15, 2010)

For those that wear goggles, what do you use to keep them from fogging? I play a little racquetball and generally don't wear them even though I should because they fog and I can't see. Maybe I just sweat too much.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jul 15, 2010)

My son and I both have prescription Leader goggles.  I only use them during sparring, due to the fogging issue.  I somethings have to take them off for a minute or so between rounds/matches.  My son sometimes wears them during a whole class, but usually wears his regular glasses, except during sparring.  He doesn't have the fogging issue (he's 10 and doesn't sweat as much as his old man.)


----------



## lastrhino (Jul 15, 2010)

For the fogging, spit in the goggles and wipe it out. That would work for over an hour when I played racquet ball. I don't know why, it just works.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine do not fog and I sweat a ton. I would not wear them if they fogged.


----------



## Carol (Jul 15, 2010)

The fogging of any kind of lens is dependent on a variety of circumstances...the shape of a person's face, the amount a person perspires, the amount of body heat the person gives off.  I have had trouble with my ordinary prescription glasses fogging up when I am out hiking.   

Someone recommended Cat Crap (its a brand...LOL) to me.  For me, it has worked well.  YMMY though.

http://www.amazon.com/EK-CRAP-SPRAY-LENS-CLEANER/dp/B001OPJWXG


----------

